# [solved] cant start ntpd, tor or privoxy

## emc

I can't start some of services since I get:

```
meee ~ # /etc/init.d/ntp-client start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * WARNING: ntp-client is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started
```

But I wifi connection is up and working, I posting from my netbook right now. It strange:

```
meee ~ # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                [  started  ]

 net.wlan0                                                                                                     [ inactive  ]

 hddtemp                                                                                                       [ scheduled ]

 ntp-client                                                                                                    [ scheduled ]

 nfsmount                                                                                                      [ scheduled ]

 netmount                                                                                                      [ scheduled ]

 gpm                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                           [  crashed  ]

 uptimed                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 eee-control                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 fancontrol                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 microcode_ctl                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                         [  started  ]
```

As you can see wlan0 is inactive (but is workingg), and rest is scheduled.

If I remove 'need net' form depand() section form scheduled services they are working.

How to solve it?Last edited by emc on Tue Nov 01, 2011 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

emc,

In /etc/rc.conf read 

```
# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the dependency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

#rc_depend_strict="YES"
```

 then set rc_depend_strict="NO"

----------

## emc

so simple, thx  :Wink: 

----------

